# Water Pump/Engine Color help



## Flea86 (May 13, 2015)

Hello everyone. So I believe the water pump went out on my 67 GTO (400)
and im looking to replace it with a basically stock unit - NAPA AUTO PARTS


Im wondering if there's anything special I need to know or if it's a simple pump/gasket replacement. 

Also, I know my engine is not the stock GTO color, and im wondering if anyone can identify color it is, since I'll want to paint the new water pump to match. Any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I would just verify the cast "vanes" on the water pump just like in the napa photo. Check the divider plates and tubes if yours is so equipped. Read the "sticky" (12 pages) on gto overheating, its worth it.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah, stamped steel waterpump vanes suck on a Pontiac. N.F.G.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

You can go a little crazy reading all the threads on pontiac water pumps and the need to properly clearance your divider plates. I agree with these gents that a cast impellar is preferable to the stamped metal impellars on the remans and most Cardone units. I went with a Gates 43122 which has a cast impellar and the right vane height (Rockauto or Amazon carry it). It gave me the right clearance to my divider plate and steady cooling. Also came with the correct gasket - use a light coat of water pump RTV or aviation #3 sealant before laying down the gasket and let it dry overnight before filling your system with coolant. If your divider plates are rusted or corroded, inlinetube sells the correct repros with the notched center to hold them in place. 

The blue on your motors looks like the earlier cars. Maybe plastikote 208 would work?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

have a large stock of original Pontiac waterpump cores and have pumps rebuilt in runs several times year, with correct cast impeller (there're 5 different impellers for '63-81 Pontiac wp's)

Usually sell the different '68-73 pumps to restorers looking for certain casting numbers and for certain date ranges. On a '65, '66, or 67 casting 8 bolt pump, there will not be a date and makes for cheaper core. Casing dates didn't start showing up on the original Pontiac water pumps, till late '67.


----------



## Flea86 (May 13, 2015)

I went with the Gates water pump, and the plastikoat #208 paint. Just got it painted, slightly disappointed, the 208 is a bit bluer and lighter than my engine (granted engine was painted almost 15 years ago) Will be putting the pump on tomorrow.












My pump has the divider and housing separate like this. I did some reading about if theyre corroded you should replace them....well, Mine werent too bad, a little corrosion on a couple edges so I took a wire brush to them and knocked off the surface down. I just dont have the money to buy the new ones right now, so the old ones are going back in.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

can't help on the water pump, but the color looks like the light blue used on the 64-65's. yours is probably the metallic blue. Here is a link to the correct colors.

Pontiac Engine Colors


----------

